# Clomid and headaches?



## ohmyitschelsi

Does anyone else get crazy headaches more like migraines after taking clomid (I was on 50mg), I'm on CD13 and everyday I am dieing with a headache..


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey, didn't want to read and run.

Can't help you as I get really bad tension headaches all the time that turn into migraines. Got a bad one yesterday and ended up in the emergency room.

I have heard Clomid does have headaches as a side effect though. 

X


----------



## SpicyWolf

Yes, I got bad headaches from about CD 5 - 10 on Clomid (not to mention the other fun side effects). I've been on a break for the last month and I don't miss the headaches at all! I find peppermint essential oil in a diffuser really helpful. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mummy2Boo

I had severe headaches as my side effect. They were worse than migraine, lasted days and they virtually paralysed me - I couldn't move without causing more pain or vomiting. The first cycle we thought it was aggravated by a sinus infection but the second cycle we knew it was just Clomid as it started after taking the first tablet. FS said no more, stop right away and put on my notes that I'm not to take it again and that I'm to be closely monitored on any other ovulation induction meds. 

Call your clinic/FS and get their advice. Don't just suffer through, it's not worth it as there are other drug options :hugs:


----------



## roothy

ohmyiyschelsi - I was just about to post an identical thread!
I have just started clomid - yesterday - for the first time. 50mg daily. By end of yesterday I had a throbbing headache - not severe but there. Today I have woken up with the same thing.
I am quite a headchey person anyway - but they usually go quite quickly with a couple of paracetamol. It maybe too early to tell - only on second day so far - but I seem to be getting headaches. Bit worried about the fact people say they maybe keep going on into mid cycle - presumably because they boost hormone levels


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

roothy said:


> ohmyiyschelsi - I was just about to post an identical thread!
> I have just started clomid - yesterday - for the first time. 50mg daily. By end of yesterday I had a throbbing headache - not severe but there. Today I have woken up with the same thing.
> I am quite a headchey person anyway - but they usually go quite quickly with a couple of paracetamol. It maybe too early to tell - only on second day so far - but I seem to be getting headaches. Bit worried about the fact people say they maybe keep going on into mid cycle - presumably because they boost hormone levels

Ugh, yeah I usually get them right when I get up in the morning. EVERYDAY. The minor pain we have to go through to get pregnant ha! I'm sure its not as bad as child birth :smug:


----------



## Libra Mariah

I took clomid for 3 months and I never experienced a headache. I guess it effects us all differently.


----------



## ksweet82

I had sinus pressure but thats been it so far. Only other weird thing is when I took my dog to the vet he found a flea. When OH called to see how it went I started bawling. Ugh. OH didn't quite understand the severity of it obviously LOL. :)


----------



## teach25

I'm on 100mg of clomid and the headaches are horrible. Is there a better time to take the med, morning or night? Help


----------



## uwa_amanda

teach25 said:


> I'm on 100mg of clomid and the headaches are horrible. Is there a better time to take the med, morning or night? Help

When I was taking Clomid, I took it both at morning and night to see which would work better. I ended up taking it in the mornings because the hot flashes were horrible for me (I can't sleep when I am hot...my bedroom has to be borderline cold for me to sleep). I had excruciating headaches for the whole five days I was on Clomid. They would start about three hours after I took my dose and would last for several hours each of the five days. I would almost need to go lay down in a dark room when I was at home. Couldn't quite do that when I was at work though. I told my doctor that I was having these headaches after taking them and he was concerned and left the dosage where it was (100 mg). He wanted to go up to 150 mg before I told him about the headaches. I never put two and two together because when I was taking the 100 mg dosage, it was pollen season here and my sinuses were acting up pretty regularly. Once that calmed down, I was still getting them so after doing some research, I discovered that the Clomid was giving me the migraine like headaches.

If you take them at night, you may wake up with a headache or if you take them during the day, you may develop a headache as the day goes on...it's almost like picking the lesser of two evils. :wacko:

The medicine made me really weepy too, so if you are crying at the drop of a hat, chalk it up to Clomid!


----------



## readyformore

Clomid never gave me a headache, but femara did and it lasted for at least 10 days.
It lasted until a day or two after I ovulated, then the hormones shifted and yahoo it was gone.

I found that taking it a night was slightly helpful. It seemed to give me a headache 24 hours a day, but it peaked a few hours after I took a dose. 

Good luck.
I have to say that I was ready to switch to clomid to get away from the femara headaches. :haha:


----------



## Sassy1

I know this is an old thread, but this is my second round of clomid and this time I am getting headaches and am super sensitive to light. Which I am fnding odd because I am on a lower dose this time, ugh


----------

